# How to grout uneven tile mosaics?



## lindad5 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all, I am trying the "mosaic garden sphere project" on DIY. I have discovered that mirror glass and ceramic tile have differing heights and how am I going to grout it without covering up the mirror glass?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Clean as you would any grout job, but maybe a bit of special attention to the low tiles. If there is a large difference in height, you did not set them right.


----------



## lindad5 (Feb 20, 2010)

*How to set different heights of glass/tile?*

Ok how would you set different heights of glass/tile so that they will be the same height?


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

We put some tumbled slate (i believe) up in our kitchen as a backsplash. The tiles are uneven and not level all the way across. That is how they are designed; wasn't an installer (me) issue.

I considered the job not the standard tiling job because of all the nooks and crannies on the tile itself. It was a lot of finger-work and not your usual tooling. I believe I used a float to push the grout in the joints, but I do know there was a lot of cleaning of the tiles because of the grout.

After everything was dry, I picked up some kind of cleaner from Lowes. I forget what it was called, but it had something to do with removing grout from tiles. I carefully went tile by tile and scrubbed them clean with the stuff. After that and everything was washed, I sealed them.

The end result looks really nice, but it was a pain and it did take a couple of weekends to get it done. I'd say that when you grout, just be prepared to use a lot of water and keep changing the bucket to make sure it's clean water.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

lindad5 said:


> Ok how would you set different heights of glass/tile so that they will be the same height?


It depends on how much of a difference exists. If it's a small difference, say 1/8", I would just place an additional layer of thinset down and let it dry. Then tile the thinner mosaics to the level of the tile next to it.
I wouldn't do it all at one time as the thinset might ooze up between the tiles more easily.
Ron


----------

